# Anybody want free coffee?



## mattyperu (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi guys,

As some of you may know, I own Eighty Seven Plus. We get fantastic feedback and almost all of our customers come back, but attracting new customers and marketing is our number 1 challenge in this very competitive world. We are a small family team and don't have a big budget for that.

I figured it might be a good idea to send out some free samples to anyone who wants to try. No strings attached, there is no commitment to come and buy a bag from us in future if you don't want to, and we'll even cover the postage.

If you're interested, just say 'yes please' here and send me a DM with your address. I'll get 50g or so sent over asap.

Cheers,

Matthew


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Yes, please I have pretty good espresso equipment to test, costa rica or ethiopia preferred.

Thanks


----------



## abs (Oct 27, 2016)

Yes please, i'll DM you my address.

Thanks


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

MM 50 gram not going to cut it for most people unless it's pour over.


----------



## mattyperu (Oct 27, 2017)

Jony said:


> MM 50 gram not going to cut it for most people unless it's pour over.


 Hi Jony. Pretty much all of our coffee is filter roast, so would be better for pour over.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Make sure you tell people this then.


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi @mattyperu. Yes please!

I've been meaning to try you guys out for a while now, followed you on insta since you started but just haven't put an order in yet.

I'll DM you my address and make sure I try your beans out properly soon 😊


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Yes please!

I'll PM you now


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, please. 🙂


----------



## Dunk (Mar 26, 2015)

Please 👍


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

@mattyperuare you aware that your site is saying there's no subscription places are open at the moment? I wasn't going to subscribe at this point but was just checking your site out.

Pretty hard getting new customers when they can't join 🙂


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

@mattyperu message sent - thanks for the offer to try your coffee


----------



## mattyperu (Oct 27, 2017)

Rapid said:


> @mattyperuare you aware that your site is saying there's no subscription places are open at the moment? I wasn't going to subscribe at this point but was just checking your site out.
> 
> Pretty hard getting new customers when they can't join 🙂


 Hey there! Yes, right now we are only taking individual orders rather than subscriptions, which we had to pause. There were reasons behind it as we were very busy developing the app.

The subscription will be opening again soon though


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes please.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Yes please


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes please


----------



## spasypaddy (Apr 11, 2016)

i'll give it a go and i'll even post to my 20 insta followers!


----------



## AJP80 (Feb 29, 2020)

Yes please! DM on the way.


----------



## mattyperu (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks everyone, coffee will be on the way shortly. This is still an open invitation if anybody else would still like some.


----------



## JK10 (Apr 21, 2020)

Yes, please! will DM now


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

Very yes please, would love to try some. DM to follow.


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes please 😊


----------



## brewslew (Aug 8, 2019)

Yes please 😃


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

No thanks,

Nice offer though!


----------



## MrSmartepants (Aug 3, 2020)

I'd love to try some. We're just over the border in Suffolk and my daughter goes to uni in Canterbury.


----------



## Drellis (Aug 31, 2018)

Yes please, just getting into pour over again since going back to work so this will be a good start.


----------



## Stu Beck (May 31, 2020)

Yes please 👍


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes please


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

I ordered from 87+ recently - I'm enjoying the peruvian currently.

(I've been using for espresso too - the ones I've tried so far have been forgiving and not particularly difficult to dial in)


----------



## mit_hirani (Jun 23, 2020)

Yes please!

DMing you now.

Thanks


----------



## marc1882 (Aug 30, 2018)

Yes please, will DM you now ☕


----------



## ronan08 (Dec 21, 2019)

Yes please!


----------



## SafetyThird (Aug 16, 2020)

Yes please. Still a coffee newbie, waiting on my first espresso machine so pour over is my daily drinker. Looking to expand my monthly subscriptions so definitely interested to see what you offer.


----------



## Coffeenoobster (Nov 24, 2018)

Yes please


----------



## Chromedome (Sep 1, 2017)

Yes Please


----------



## Jackabb (Nov 6, 2018)

Hi @mattyperu.

I won't say yes as I was lucky enough to win a 3 month sub via instagram so have had plenty of time to try.

I am predominantly an espresso drinker so maybe I didnt get the best from the offerings that I had but I would say that the uganda bukozo dream was one of my standout coffes from this year... even as espresso, but the peru I could not dial in and chased most of the bag around the grinder. One thing for me is that I like to buy coffees in larger amounts and usually opt for a 500g or multiple smaller lots in one package to save some ££ and for ease of dialing as I can easily do 500g + a week.

Saying this a 3 month sub is the kind of thing I like as a present and will be going on my 2020 xmas list.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Yes please.


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

Jackabb said:


> I am predominantly an espresso drinker so maybe I didnt get the best from the offerings that I had but I would say that the uganda bukozo dream was one of my standout coffes from this year... even as espresso, but the peru I could not dial in and chased most of the bag around the grinder. One thing for me is that I like to buy coffees in larger amounts and usually opt for a 500g or multiple smaller lots in one package to save some ££ and for ease of dialing as I can easily do 500g + a week.


 That is really interesting... For me the Peru was a dream to dial in, it took me 2 shots before it was nailed (and the non-nailed were still pretty good) - I found I had to set the grinder pretty "fine" although was still a 1:2-ish ratio. It doesn't like the machine being too hot and appreciates a longer pre-infusion. For me it has a berry note along with a stone-fruit vibe with some florals - the Peruvians have been very good this year I've found.

I'm yet to tuck into the Uganda yet.


----------



## adam85 (Feb 16, 2018)

mattyperu said:


> Thanks everyone, coffee will be on the way shortly. This is still an open invitation if anybody else would still like some.


 Yes please.

That'd be great - thank you.

All the better I am now using more pour over techniques.


----------



## Vash (Aug 24, 2020)

Yes please


----------



## mattyperu (Oct 27, 2017)

Power Freak said:


> That is really interesting... For me the Peru was a dream to dial in, it took me 2 shots before it was nailed (and the non-nailed were still pretty good) - I found I had to set the grinder pretty "fine" although was still a 1:2-ish ratio. It doesn't like the machine being too hot and appreciates a longer pre-infusion. For me it has a berry note along with a stone-fruit vibe with some florals - the Peruvians have been very good this year I've found.
> 
> I'm yet to tuck into the Uganda yet.


 Great to hear! Let me know how you get on with the Ugandan when you've tried it. It's probably my favourite at the moment.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes please, very nice offer thank you


----------



## Sly (Apr 1, 2018)

Yes please. I'd not heard of you before but your site and offering looks interesting so will be good to try - and Whitstable is great. 👍


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

yes please!


----------



## Power Freak (Dec 14, 2018)

mattyperu said:


> Great to hear! Let me know how you get on with the Ugandan when you've tried it. It's probably my favourite at the moment.


 Will post my thoughts in this thread, I've got about 2 days worth of the Peruvian left (unless I get greedy today).

I'm usually more of a washed guy than a natural guy so I left the Ugandan for the end. Am looking forward to it now.

The Ethiopian was great too, I've always found the Kayon Mountain coffees to be reliable. I always describe them as having a "soft" quality to them. As well as the usual floral/citrus notes I find Kayon coffees to have a "bubblegum" sort of quality to them too.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

A sample bag of Ugandan arrived this morning 

Looking forward to getting stuck in.

Cheers @mattyperu 👍


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ugandan arrived today ,

cherrs


----------



## Ciaran_Murr (Aug 24, 2020)

Would love to try if you would be able to ship to Ireland? I don't mind paying the shipping!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Ugandan arrived today, I'll brew it tomorrow.


----------



## theo (Aug 28, 2020)

Yes please!


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

@mattyperu Ugandan sample arrived and tried it in our Chemex this morning. That is delicious, my kind of low-ish acidity coffee.

cheers


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

@mattyperu

tried to buy a bag of Ugandan, but your PP button doesn't work on my phone, so I gave up - sorry


----------



## mattyperu (Oct 27, 2017)

ZiggyMarley said:


> @mattyperu
> 
> tried to buy a bag of Ugandan, but your PP button doesn't work on my phone, so I gave up - sorry


 Hi Ziggy. Sorry about that! Thanks for letting me know. I'm going to have a look now and see what the problem is.


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

mattyperu said:


> Hi Ziggy. Sorry about that! Thanks for letting me know. I'm going to have a look now and see what the problem is.


 managed to order now, using PayPal


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Mine arrived as well, thank you! Any tips on how to use this coffee (preferably in an expresso machine, but if not suitable - then how)?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Doram said:


> Mine arrived as well, thank you! Any tips on how to use this coffee (preferably in an expresso machine, but if not suitable - then how)?


 Pour over or French Press (or other immersion).

You can try espresso, especially if you have a pressure profiling machine. If you've only got 50g probably don't bother trying.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Rob1 said:


> You can try espresso, especially if you have a pressure profiling machine. If you've only got 50g probably don't bother trying.


 If anyone tried this as espresso, please share experience.


----------



## GazRef (Dec 30, 2019)

yes please if the offers still running


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm a bit lost why people asked for a 50g sample to use as espresso ..


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes please!


----------



## Hamburglar (Aug 25, 2020)

Yes please. PM sent


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

Mrboots2u said:


> I'm a bit lost why people asked for a 50g sample to use as espresso ..


 Go on then, I'll ask. Why's that?

In my opinion, if you have a pretty decent knowledge of grinding different beans, you'll have a pretty good idea where to set the grinder.

50g can give you 3 double espressos so that's good enough for me as a completely free sample.

If you have very limited experience in dealing in then yes, I'd probably agree with you but on the flip side, it's providing you with a chance to practice dialling in at no cost to yourself. Not much practice but every little helps as a large supermarket chain reminds us.

Just my 2 pennies worth. 😉


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

Yes please to a free sample if there's still some going. 😀


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Longmanh - You might be luckier than me.

Sample never materialised, but they have succeeded in sending a lot of marketing stuff to me though...


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @Longmanh - You might be luckier than me.
> 
> Sample never materialised, but they have succeeded in sending a lot of marketing stuff to me though...


 Oh dear. Let's hope luck is on my side.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Longmanh said:


> Go on then, I'll ask. Why's that?
> 
> In my opinion, if you have a pretty decent knowledge of grinding different beans, you'll have a pretty good idea where to set the grinder.
> 
> ...


 I've been pulling espresso for years, and I've had one of the best machines on the market for the last six months. My brother gave me a two-shot sample of our prototype blend consisting of three of our single origin coffees and I wasn't happy with either of them.

It usually takes me five shots to dial in to a point where I'm happy. If I get there in fewer than five then I've had a lucky punt.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @Longmanh - You might be luckier than me.
> 
> Sample never materialised, but they have succeeded in sending a lot of marketing stuff to me though...


 Yeah mine never came either.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Longmanh said:


> Go on then, I'll ask. Why's that?
> 
> In my opinion, if you have a pretty decent knowledge of grinding different beans, you'll have a pretty good idea where to set the grinder.
> 
> ...


 I tend to get a clearer picture of tasting notes from a filter brew than an espresso .

Given these are meant to be high rated coffee's it seems a Shame to use them to practice dialling in with, when the roaster really wants some feedback on em.

I can normally hit a decent shot after a couple of goes but when using espresso its good to see how a bean developes at least over one bag and a bit of rest time.


----------



## Vash (Aug 24, 2020)

Burnzy said:


> Yeah mine never came either.


 Same


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Vash said:


> Same


 Ah mine came through and the beans were awesome. Sorry you guys haven't had the same.

Either way, the beans were great, so I'll definitely buy some at some point... Recommend giving them a go, I've just got a big backlog going at the moment, as always!


----------



## ZiggyMarley (Jan 9, 2019)

we bought some more, liked the Ugandan alot


----------



## Samalang (Feb 5, 2019)

Is this offer still open?


----------

